# Neue PCGH-Wakü-Kits: Ausgewählte Komponenten + 32 bis 57 Euro Preisvorteil [ANZEIGE]



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. Mai 2009)

*Neue PCGH-Wakü-Kits: Ausgewählte Komponenten + 32 bis 57 Euro Preisvorteil [ANZEIGE]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Neue PCGH-Wakü-Kits: Ausgewählte Komponenten + 32 bis 57 Euro Preisvorteil [ANZEIGE] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Neue PCGH-Wakü-Kits: Ausgewählte Komponenten + 32 bis 57 Euro Preisvorteil [ANZEIGE]


----------



## klefreak (26. Mai 2009)

*Neue PCGH-Wakü-Kits: Ausgewählte Komponenten + 32 bis 57 Euro Preisvorteil [ANZEIGE]*

diese neuen Sets sind ja mal endlich die erhoffte verbesserte Überarbeitung des alten WaKü Sets .

aber ich hab ja nun schon alles was ich brauche


----------



## Chucky1978 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neue PCGH-Wakü-Kits: Ausgewählte Komponenten + 32 bis 57 Euro Preisvorteil [ANZEIGE]*

mh... das erste wäre mir zu weig, das zweite müsste ich den schncikschnack durch ordentliches Zeug austauschen... aber krass ist die 300 Euro... so vom Gefühl her würde ich sagen das geht billiger... ich hab "fast" das selbe, vielleicht 1-2 Nummern besser + etwas bessere Steuerung und würde meinem System immer noch nicht die 300 geben... aber verdammt.. da komm ich weit drüber wenn ich das mal zusammen rechne... krass...für was für ein Blödsinn ich das geld rauswerfe... scheiss Hobbys.. so gesehen also das angebotene gut und kaufenswert...nur etwas komisch für mich wenn ich die rechnungen immer im Kopf von mir habe, die ich alle 2 Tage bekommen habe, und dann einen kompletten Preis sehe...


----------



## Sumpfig (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neue PCGH-Wakü-Kits: Ausgewählte Komponenten + 32 bis 57 Euro Preisvorteil [ANZEIGE]*

also von diesem zeugs würd ich mir nix in den pc einbauen...

wenn ich diese hässliche pumpenentkopplung schon sehe


----------



## Chucky1978 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neue PCGH-Wakü-Kits: Ausgewählte Komponenten + 32 bis 57 Euro Preisvorteil [ANZEIGE]*

Was hast du gegen ne Aquastream oder ne Eheim? oder gegen einen Nexxos ?
ah verstehe Thermochil und DangerDen?? LOL 

Der Etkoppler ok.Geschmack... verdammte Stylefetischisten..ist man irgends vor euch sicher?


----------



## Farel (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neue PCGH-Wakü-Kits: Ausgewählte Komponenten + 32 bis 57 Euro Preisvorteil [ANZEIGE]*

Das sind die wahrscheinlich die einzigen WaKü-Sets aufm deutschsprachigen Markt die was taugen - zumindest von denen die mir bekannt sind.
Der Preis ist schon ok. Bis auf den Radiator und den hier nicht vorhandenen Grafikkarten-Kühler (gehört finde ich dazu!) hab ich seit einer Woche alles gleich, und etwa 100 Euro mehr gezahlt. Also nen kleinen Preisvorteil hat man hier schon.

BTW:

Die Pumpenentkoppling mag zwar keinen Design-Preis gewinnen, aber die ist echt effektiv. Vibrationen kommen da nichtmehr durch. Man muss sie ja nicht ans Window kleben....


----------



## Autokiller677 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neue PCGH-Wakü-Kits: Ausgewählte Komponenten + 32 bis 57 Euro Preisvorteil [ANZEIGE]*

kannst das sandwich ja schwarz anmalen, mit edding oder ähnlichem.....
oder du bleibst bei einer luftkühlung, ist zwar laut und wärmer, aber "wer schön sein will muss leiden" kann man nix dran ändern


----------



## Sumpfig (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neue PCGH-Wakü-Kits: Ausgewählte Komponenten + 32 bis 57 Euro Preisvorteil [ANZEIGE]*



Autokiller677 schrieb:


> kannst das sandwich ja schwarz anmalen, mit edding oder ähnlichem.....
> oder du bleibst bei einer luftkühlung, ist zwar laut und wärmer, aber "wer schön sein will muss leiden" kann man nix dran ändern


 
meine entkopplung kostet schlappe 7 euro mehr.
dafür hab ich nen massiven alu block und 4 gummipuffer und nicht son bastelscheiss

im übrigen hab ich seit 6 jahren ne wakü und zwar immer noch die gleiche
auf der inzwischen 4. cpu (2200+, 3200+, 4800, 9450)
kauft man sich was gescheites, hat man auch lange was von.


----------



## Oliver (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neue PCGH-Wakü-Kits: Ausgewählte Komponenten + 32 bis 57 Euro Preisvorteil [ANZEIGE]*

Der "Bastelscheiß" bietet mit Abstand die beste Entkopplung der Pumpe aller mir bekannten Entkopplungs-Sets und ich kenne einige


----------



## Insertcity (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neue PCGH-Wakü-Kits: Ausgewählte Komponenten + 32 bis 57 Euro Preisvorteil [ANZEIGE]*

Finde das set gelungen und vorallem ist mal ein vernünftiger CPU Kühler dabei gescheite anschlöüsse keine schlauchtüllen,
und das Shoggy is das beste was entkoppeln angeht ob HDD oder Pumpe


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neue PCGH-Wakü-Kits: Ausgewählte Komponenten + 32 bis 57 Euro Preisvorteil [ANZEIGE]*

High-End Wakü-Kit

ist ja ganz nett gibt es das bald auch mit Radiator für 2 140iger Lüfter + einen 1er 140iger ?
und das ohne Lüfter... da ich schon welche habe


----------



## Progs-ID (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neue PCGH-Wakü-Kits: Ausgewählte Komponenten + 32 bis 57 Euro Preisvorteil [ANZEIGE]*

Würde einer der CPU-Kühler von den beiden Kits auch eventuell auf den Sockel F von AMD passen? Ich bin nämlich auf der Suche nach einem CPU-Wasserkühler für meinen nächsten Server, der diesen Sockel haben soll.


----------



## markusressel (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neue PCGH-Wakü-Kits: Ausgewählte Komponenten + 32 bis 57 Euro Preisvorteil [ANZEIGE]*



Insertcity schrieb:


> vorallem ist mal ein vernünftiger CPU Kühler dabei gescheite anschlöüsse keine schlauchtüllen,


Ähm nur mal so, falls du die Plug&Cool Anschlüsse von Aquacomputer meinst kann ich dir nur wiedersprechen. An einem einzigen schlauch kannst du nen kompletten PC hochheben... Die sind Bombensicher. Ich hab die auch seit 4 jahren und noch nie Probleme damit.
Hier noch ein Beweis: Aquacomputer Tuorial
bei 1:18 ca sieht man wie er daran den PC hochheben kann. Außerdem bei 2:25 bis 2:45.

Falls du andere meinst, da hab ich keine Ahnung von.

MfG,
Markus


----------



## blaubär (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neue PCGH-Wakü-Kits: Ausgewählte Komponenten + 32 bis 57 Euro Preisvorteil [ANZEIGE]*

Hey Jungs,
ich überlege mir gerade bei den verlockenden Sets eines der beiden zu holen. Ich tendiere allerdings zu dem Günstigeren, da doch 100€ Unterschied eine ganze Menge ausmachen.
Zu Kühlen ist ein AMD X2 6000+ und eine 8800GT, für welche ich aber dann noch einen Kühler bräuchte (welcher ?). Reicht von der Kühlleistung das günstigere Set?
mfg


----------



## Gast XXXX (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neue PCGH-Wakü-Kits: Ausgewählte Komponenten + 32 bis 57 Euro Preisvorteil [ANZEIGE]*

Falls Du nur die CPU kühlen willst, ist das Set ausreichend, aber wenn Du auch Chipsatz, Speicher und die GraKa kühlen willst, nimm die "Highend"-Variante.


----------



## Cartman-vs-Luni (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neue PCGH-Wakü-Kits: Ausgewählte Komponenten + 32 bis 57 Euro Preisvorteil [ANZEIGE]*

hi Conner,
mir geht es ähnlich wie Blaubär, wenn schon CPU, Graka und Chipsatz evtl noch wenn möglich/nötig
die Spawas, aber wenn erst bei meinem nächsten Board. (Ram ist bei ddr3 wohl nicht mehr nötig)
geht es bei den Wakü Sets nur um den Radi oder ist die Pumpe von dem günstigen nicht ausreichend.
mfg.


----------



## Schm1ddi (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neue PCGH-Wakü-Kits: Ausgewählte Komponenten + 32 bis 57 Euro Preisvorteil [ANZEIGE]*

Widerspricht mir wenn ich da falsch liege...

Immer wieder sehe ich wie ein Wakü System, meines erachtens falsch, verbaut wird.
Mir geht es ganz alleine um die "Verschlauchung".
Bei einer zu kühlende Komponente wäre das nicht von belang, aber ab zwei bzw. drei oder mehr zu kühlende Komponenten, ließe sich somit den Wirkungsgrad deutlich steigern.
Ich würde, wenn ich die CPU, Grafikkarte und Spawas kühlen möchte, den Wasserausgang splitten - somit bekommt jede Komponente gleich kaltes/warmes Wasser und nicht das schon vorgeheizte Wasser/Kühlmittel der CPU ect.(ich gehe von OC aus).
Somit reicht das günstige Set auch für solches wie beschrieben, wobei ich CPU und GPU getrennt kühlen würde sowie Chipsatz und Spawas (Spawas zuerst) zusammen schließen würde.
Evtl. würde ich wenn passend noch ein Dual Radi dazwischen hängen, sprich zwischen CPU/GPU und Chipsatz/Spawas.

Verdeutlicht - ...Wasserausgang/Splitten für CPU und GPU/Radi1/Spawas&Chipsatz/Radi2/AG/Pumpe...

Macht zwar etwas mehr Arbeit aber es lohnt sich - ich selber hatte zwar nur ein Low Budget Wakü( Thermal Take) um die CPU zu kühlen. Dennoch sagt mir meine Logik das ich das nächste mal wenn ich eine Wakü verbauen sollte dies wie oben genannt verbauen werde.

Mfg Schm1ddi

ps: Schade das dies nicht mal getestet wird seitens PCGH oder mal richtig gesagt bzw geschrieben wird. Bisher habe ich immer nur die typische standard Verschlauchung gesehen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neue PCGH-Wakü-Kits: Ausgewählte Komponenten + 32 bis 57 Euro Preisvorteil [ANZEIGE]*

@Cartman-vs-Luni

Es geht meistens um den Radi, weil je größer umso besser.
Einen 3-fach Radi würde ich dir auf jedenfall für dein zukünftiges Vorhaben
alles zu kühlen empfehlen.

Falls du nen Bigtower hast mit viel Platz zum befestigen an einer Seitenwand empfehle ich dir den MagiCool Copper Xtreme Radiator Triple 360.
Der ist supi für ne passiv Lösung und hat Reserven für sehr heiße Sommertage indem du Silentlüfter montierst.


----------



## blaubär (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neue PCGH-Wakü-Kits: Ausgewählte Komponenten + 32 bis 57 Euro Preisvorteil [ANZEIGE]*

Ist es möglich, denn MagiCool Copper Radiator III - 360 mm auch in ein Miditower einzubauen? Wenn ich mir meinen PC anschaue, wüsste ich garnicht, wo ich den hineinbauen soll. In den Deckel oder obendrauf?
Ich möchte meinen PC auf LAN-Partys mitnehmen, deshalb fällt ein ein externer Radi ja weg.
mfg


----------



## ClareQuilty (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neue PCGH-Wakü-Kits: Ausgewählte Komponenten + 32 bis 57 Euro Preisvorteil [ANZEIGE]*

@Schm1ddi:
Das Problem bei deiner Variante ist aber doch, dass durch die Splittung der Massenstrom durch den CPU- bzw. GPU-Kühler halbiert wird. Ob das durch die niedrigere Temperatur des Wassers ausgeglichen wird, ist fraglich.


----------



## Holundorn (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neue PCGH-Wakü-Kits: Ausgewählte Komponenten + 32 bis 57 Euro Preisvorteil [ANZEIGE]*



ClareQuilty schrieb:


> @Schm1ddi:
> Das Problem bei deiner Variante ist aber doch, dass durch die Splittung der Massenstrom durch den CPU- bzw. GPU-Kühler halbiert wird. Ob das durch die niedrigere Temperatur des Wassers ausgeglichen wird, ist fraglich.


 
Und nun mal ganz ingenieurmäßig:

Sagen wir mal deine Pumpe bringt m =600 l/h, dann sind das 0,167 l/s=0,17kg/h.

Die Wärmekapazität von Wasser ist ungefähr cp= 4 kJ/kgK

Nehmen wir an deine Komponenten geben Q=400W= 0,4 kJ/s an Wärme ab,

dann tritt eine Temperaturdifferenz von dt=Q/(m*cp) =0,4/(4*0,167)=0,6K auf.
Du siest die temperatur des zirkulierenden Wassers ist nahezu konstant.
jetzt aber mal zu den Kühlern (CPU, Graka, etc) die Temperaturdifferenz Kühlwasser zu CPU wird durch die wärmeleitfähigkeit des Gesamsystems bestimmt. Die Anteile für Wärmeleitung im Kühlermateria bleiben konstant, während der Wärmeübergang Wasser --> Kühlkörper nahezu linear mit dem Durchsatz abnimmt (solange die Strömumg nicht zwischen turbulent und linear umkipt, dann wirds ganz schlimm). Das heist am realen Kühlkörper wird bei Halbieung der des Durchflusses 20%-30% mehr thermischer Widerstand zu erwarten sein.
gehen wir mal von ca 5 K zwischen CPU und Wasser aus, bedeuten 20% mehr Wiederstand 1K mehr Temperaturdifferenz.

Hier also der tip: Alles in einem Kreis, mit möglichst hohem durchsatz!

ps: Bei einer Parallelschaltung verschiedener Kühler teilt sich das Wasser entsprechen den Durckverlusten auf, wobei der Verbraucher mit dem größten Widerstand das wenigste Wasser bekommt. 
es gilt:

dp=x*0,5*Dichte*u^2
m2+m1=m --> m2=m-m1
u~m
dp1=dp2 = x1*0,5*dichte1*u1^2=x2*0,5*dichte2*u2
x1*u1^2=x2*u2^2, da dicht constant
x1*m1^2=x2*m2^2=x2*(m-m1)^2
x1^0,5*m1=x2^0,5*(m-m1)
m1=x2^0,5/(x1^0,5+x2^0,5)*m

daraus folgt, hat der Cpu Kühler einen Widerstandsbeiwert, der um den Faktor 2 höher ist als der der Grafikarte (z.b. Düsentypen), bekomt die CPU nur ~41% des Wassers.


----------



## Schm1ddi (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neue PCGH-Wakü-Kits: Ausgewählte Komponenten + 32 bis 57 Euro Preisvorteil [ANZEIGE]*

Hm, ja sehr schön geschrieben...mit was textes du mich bitte zu(nett gemeint)?
Ich bin kein Mathe-Professor
Hiess es nicht, das Wasser fliesst so schnell, das man auch zig Komponeten anschliessen kann, egal welcher Reihenfolge? 
Soweit ich weiss, hat jeder Kühler einen verschiedenen Durchflusswiderstand ergo geht die Taktik nicht auf. Weil viele Komponeten den Durchflusswiderstand sowieso schon bremsen - also muss ich die differnz, wenn ich das so sagen darf, wo anders herholen! Dann frage ich mich wofür einen grösseren Radi?

Ich glaube es erst wenn ich das mal live gesehen habe oder seitens von PCGH getestet wurde.

Scheint mir ein wenig zu simple zu sein alles an einem Kreislauf 
zu binden

Mfg Schm1ddi

PS: Mir geht es ganz alleine um so wenig Material wie möglich zu nutzen bei maximaler Kühlleistung, das geht nur mit "Splitten".
Das Wasser A(CPU/GPU) vermischt sich mit Wasser B(Chipsatz/Spawas),je nachdem welches Wasser Kühler ist, kühlt das andere Wasser.
Somit habe ich einen Doppeleffekt, also Radi+selbstkühlender Effekt
Schwierig zu erklären, leicht zu verstehen oder so...


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Neue PCGH-Wakü-Kits: Ausgewählte Komponenten + 32 bis 57 Euro Preisvorteil [ANZEIGE]*

ein paar Eiswürfel im sehr großen Ausgleichsbehälter bringen wohl am meisten

oder eine 2. Pumpe und viel destiliertes Wasser im Kreislauf

Ausgleichsbehälter --> Pumpe --> GPU --> 140 er  Singel Radiator --> Pumpe --> CPU --> Chipsatz(oder 2) --> dual 140er Radiator -- und wieder in den Ausgleichsbehälter


----------

